

Its good to step back, clean the board and re-draw - neerajt
http://dhirubhaism.com/its-good-to-step-back-clean-the-board-and-re-draw/

======
mackyinc
"There is nothing wrong is accepting poor performance. All what matters is you
keep running the race"

I could not say it any better. Cut the losses and keep on moving. Happened to
me when I made a very bad call which made me loss a lot of money. I was
thinking of closing down when my wife told me that closing down will throw
everything I had worked hard. After a year I had made up from my mistake and
now is doing better.

